# you've got to be kidding me



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh boy...sounds like quite a day....poor boys must have been sooo hot! At least you still have the weekend to enjoy!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That must have been awful. And being sweaty when frustrated is even worse!!
You mentioned carrying a heavy wire crate. You can buy one of those wheeled luggage carts at Wal Mart for about $20 (it looks like those little wheeled things I used to see old ladies carry their groceries home on). They come with straps so you could strap the crate on and wheel it up to your room.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well the good news is that day is over. It's gotta get better!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hope today is a better day!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have had a few of those trips..Hopefully you have used up all of the bad luck and the rest of your weekend will be better.... let us know how today went!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hoping today is going better for you .. you are way more dedicated than I. I'll travel that far for a show, but balk at spending that much time for a match.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Today was a better day. The air was semi-fixed, so it was hot but not totally unbearable. Conner placed 3rd in Open B. He did all the exercises in utility, but had to be told twice to go to the articles and do a go-out (I'm tired of saying "never did that before..").

We were entered in the match again tonight but between it still being warmer than comfortable and me being really tired, I decided to just go back to the hotel, where I took a three hour nap!

The best part of this whole trip was just a few minutes ago: It's been months since I let Flip and Conner loose togther in the house. Conner's been known to attack Flip and I've found it easier to just keep them apart. But I got tired of playing switcheroo with the crate tonight so I let them both out together in the hotel room, and they played! I mean played really hard! That was so nice to see my boys getting along


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to mention the hosptality of the hosting club! It is their first trial, and they were going out of their way to make things nice for us. We all got a goody bag with a travel mug, candy, and hand sanitizer. And during the open stays we were served lemonade, sparkling cider, and chocolate. I think all trials need to pick up this idea


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> We all got a goody bag with a travel mug, candy, and hand sanitizer. And during the open stays we were served lemonade, sparkling cider, and chocolate. I think all trials need to pick up this idea


Those are great ideas! I'll mention that for our next show.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Good luck to you and your gang--seems like adversity has brought your boys closer together. Traveling overnight to shows can be a real pain in the you know where but to get a placement, well, that should mean a lot. Rest up and here's to another brag tomorrow!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Got 4th in utility today, but only because there were only 4 qualifiers. Several OTCH dogs (including two goldens and a border collie that have been to invitationals), but they were dropping like flies today. It's still really hot in there, I don't know if that had anything to do with it. 

It was our lowest score ever....we lost 15 points on directed jumping! I'm not sure where the judge found 15 points at....he had no sits on both go outs, and I gave a second command to sit both times, but he went straight and turned in the right place so I'm not sure how she found 15 points out of that. Oh well, still wouldn't have been a good score even if she had taken the minimum for that.

But I'm really bummed because Conner went down on his sit stay. That's a problem we battled last year and it became so bad I considered never showing him again in open. We'd made 7 trials in a row and I was just starting to slightly relax, but it was downs first today, plus the heat. I really hope it doesn't because a problem again, and now I'm not sure if we should show next Satuday or not. What's really frustrating is that if he hadn't broken the stay, he would have been in a run-off for first place


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh, let me add a positive to that depressing post...out of 4 classes, Conner only missed one front. He was dead on for all the other ones. Wish the finishes had been so consistent...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I admire your candor; I used to hear of brags from some people getting a first place. . .but they'd leave out they were the only one in the class. 

Still, a Q is a Q is a Q--and for your golden to have kept his composure despite the heat (when OTCH dogs were losing theirs) is worthy of a big hug and a special treat.

When I was stewarding at an obedience trial a year ago, there was a poodle, or maybe a portie--can't remember which--but it did exactly what Connor did--and I know that it was finishing up a great performance--it probably was in a contender for First Place in the class; I don't know if it helps or not, but I know the judge was disappointed too--she shook her head as her wrote NQ on the sheet. Those are tough, but I would still enter Connor next week. He did so well on everything else.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Jodie, it well may not be the weekend you had hoped for but really all in all not so bad and considering the circumstances I'd say pretty darn good.
I would not be too concerned yet about Conner's stay issue yet, especially being it was the reverse sequence, many dogs get tripped up on that. Now if next weekend you show up and again it is sequence 2 in Open then I might consider scratching him for that show. 
And congratulations on a successful weekend!! :wavey:


----------

